# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que bicho é este ?

## Pedro Metello

Apareceu no aquário, deve ter vindo escondido nalguma pedra. Entretanto um camarão já tratou dele... 

 :SbSourire:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Pedro nao consegues meter outra foto?
nao consigo perceber minimamente o que é

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Pedro 
Eu também tenho um igual no meu aquário e não consigo classificá-lo. É uma lesma , mas não parece ser um nudibranquio. O do meu aquário mede para aí uns 7 cm de comprimento por 2 de largura e é verde e branco. 
Gostava também de saber o que é e se é reefsafe.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva

Isto é somente uma hipotese, ja que pela foto nao consigo confirmar Stomatella varia .

Abraço
Ze

----------

